# Weep in line repair. Fix or not?



## hugh71158 (Aug 8, 2020)

Hi all,

I just found this forum, and wanted to ask a question if I may.

The pandemic has led me to focus a lot on my garden, and I'm enjoying it very much! 

I discovered a leak in my irrigation system, (it's been unused for three or four years) and I hastily made a repair. I think perhaps I should have thought a little more about it.

I used hose clamps and slipped a connector inside the pipe. Now wondering if I should have used an OUTSIDE connection, so as not to reduce flow.

But the main question is, I have a weep. Just a very small seepage that doesn't want to go away even after adjustment.

I decided that it was not enough to be concerned about, and started to backfill the hole. Then realizing this would niggle at me, I stopped and wanted to keep an eye on things.

The photo below is after two days. It really is very, very little that is getting out.

So, should I dig it up and start again, or is it too insignificant to be concerned about?

Thoughts? And thanks in advance!

Hugh


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would fix it.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Fix for sure


----------



## hugh71158 (Aug 8, 2020)

Yeah, I tend to over-engineer everything. It would chew me up to leave it, though I wondered if anyone would say something like "it's a typical thing, leave it be". Just checking I guess.

Any suggestions on the best solution to fix? As it is, or using a different fitting?

Thanks!!!


----------



## PhxHeat (Oct 18, 2019)

that looks like a drip irrigation line .... if so, you can buy numerous types of compression fittings and couplers designed specifically to fix leaks and joining ends.


----------

